# licensed college transfer



## bamasales11 (Mar 16, 2013)

Does anyone know of companies that sell college transfers or is there a list of what is copyrighted, I want to make Alabama shirts for football season can I put roll tide for instance? I'd prefer to just buy transfers, thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There are no companies that offer college transfers. The NCAA does not allow them.


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you have a license agreement, does it really matter how the shirt decorated? Cannot see the difference between screen printing and outsourcing transfers. I could be wrong but nowhere in our agreement does it state that the method of applying the design has to be screen printed, DTG or any other method of applying designs to shirts. The schools we deal with are more concerned with the artwork then the application of the design.

If you do not have a license agreement, then I would contact the school and check out the process. If you feel it is a profitable venture, then look at you options.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We has a license with a major university and it is very specific on what we can do.


----------



## stevems7768 (Apr 28, 2012)

Our license agreement is also for a major university and the main requirement is that we get our designs approved before selling or marketing them. I'm sure each University/College has different rules and standards but we do not have the strict guidelines telling us how to print shirts or what brands to use. We have to match the school color guidelines and get our artwork approved. Oh, and pay the monthly royalty


----------

